# Free plants for p/u only.



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Happy New Year everybody!

My 150 gallon was too junglfied to wait any longer on a trim. Plants I have for pickup only.

Bacopa Carolinia: Tons
Hygro Augstofolia: Many Stems
Hygro Stricta?(not sure what this is): Few stems
Ludwiga Repens X Arcuata: Tons
Riccia: Handful
Mini Watter Lettuce: Tons

The only plants I am looking for are Echinodorous quadricostatus or any Vals if you have any. If not please come get these plants anyway. I dont want to throw away these plants. Pm me if interested!

Thanks for looking.
JAX


----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

Plants are spoken for thanks.


----------

